# Speeding ticket



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Let see who can beat me in total of one year of speeding ticket (not proud). I drove a lot during the week to every city in uae because of my business and I knew I have few speeding ticket because I saw the flash because I speed in the highway 140 or 150 if I am alone (always alone) when I drive to other city for business. I never speed above 120 if someone with me. But when I went to renew my two-car registration I was shocked of the tickets I have for one year i thought I was aware of all the radar. I should buy me helicopter.
Any guess


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

176 totalling AED35,200 (well it's only 3 a week....)


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> 176 totalling AED35,200 (well it's only 3 a week....)


We have the winner(Andy Capp) is the king. I get 61 ticket total 12200AED.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> We have the winner(Andy Capp) is the king. I get 61 ticket total 12200AED.


can you lose your licence for too many tickets?? UK has a point system, you can lose your licence in 3 tickets (6+6 points+3/6pts=15/18pts+banned)


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Exceeding maximum speed limit by more than 60km/h.. Fines 1000AED…12 Black Points
..30 day Confiscation


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Exceeding maximum speed limit by more than 60km/h.. Fines 1000AED…12 Black Points
> ..30 day Confiscation


you should be careful man! that is a lot of fines you built up.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

as long as you dont run over pedestrians 

mr. why is is that white suv owners hate pedestrians, WHY, WHY???


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> you should be careful man! that is a lot of fines you built up.


I know but what can I do. I love to speed but not crazy and i drove to many city too much and sometime you need to go little faster. The last time I real drove fast was 2yr at speed 260km/h but I was mad. Usually max 150


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> as long as you dont run over pedestrians
> 
> mr. why is is that white suv owners hate pedestrians, WHY, WHY???


As much as i respect sign in the road I do respect the pedestrian and I don’t run over them. 
I don’t know why. Maybe he has nice car… and 1pesos as brain


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

100000+ in speeding ticket fines?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!? you can buy a new car for that money...a nice one might i add.

now i understand how RTA can finance all those speed cameras.

as for me, I have been driving here for almost 6months (3months at a stretch) and havent received a single parking/speeding ticket. and yes i do drive fast.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

there is definately a strange attitude to speeding in uae...


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

And you have to get your husbands permission to drive in UAE *on floor holding sides and laughing*? Umm Andy? Brake pedal? On the left? slows car down!!! I think they should let us give the HUSBANDS permission to drive. Andy? what would your babe say.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dzdoc...

(I was answering/guessing Mr S's number of tickets, in the last 18 month's I've had 3 speeding and 4 parking tickets.....).

You don't need your husbands permission to drive, just his sponsorship (if you're not working). And what's a brake pedal, I find I don't need one in my Yaris....

And finally what babe? (I wish....)


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

he said 12,200 NOT 100,000!!!!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> And you have to get your husbands permission to drive in UAE *on floor holding sides and laughing*? Umm Andy? Brake pedal? On the left? slows car down!!! I think they should let us give the HUSBANDS permission to drive. Andy? what would your babe say.


ooow I love that dog. Has he only got one eye?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Ohh im the king of that!

I get speeding tickets like its nothing! *******os!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry Andy I did not know it’s just guessing. Back to the top


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> dzdoc...
> 
> (I was answering/guessing Mr S's number of tickets, in the last 18 month's I've had 3 speeding and 4 parking tickets.....).
> 
> ...


I am the sponsor and he will stay here in the US most of the time. So do I sponsor myself? I got my first get out of a ticket free here recently, oh poor me rushing to take care of someone in the hospital. Worked great. Honestly earned the warning. 
Now I understand the responses to dizzyizzy and crazymazy. You are LOOKING for a babe


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> ooow I love that dog. Has he only got one eye?


He has 2 eyes. He's just too lazy to open them both at the same time. Fierce isn't he? For a banned breed? Punish the deed not the breed.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> He has 2 eyes. He's just too lazy to open them both at the same time. Fierce isn't he? For a banned breed? Punish the deed not the breed.


I'm familiar with pitbulls and lots of other hunting breeds and yr correct. Doesn't stand up too well when your appealing thousands of $'s worth of council fines for 6month old pup not on a lead same day someone is in court cause their dog mauled a 5 year old on the way home from school


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> You are LOOKING for a babe


erm? No, not at all, and I hate wedding cake....


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> [/COLOR]
> I'm familiar with pitbulls and lots of other hunting breeds and yr correct. Doesn't stand up too well when your appealing thousands of $'s worth of council fines for 6month old pup not on a lead same day someone is in court cause their dog mauled a 5 year old on the way home from school


$#@%ing irresponsible dog owners to not socialize a bully breed correctly. I hope you win your case. I can't let Oscar (that is his name) off leash even though my neighbors have their dogs roaming all over for fear that he will get stolen, shot or sent to the pound. I won't even let him in my yard without me. However he is so socialized that my 2 yr old niece can walk him and if she drops the leash he waits till she picks it back up. She puts necklaces bracelets and hats on him. She feeds him treats and he waits when she puts his food bowl down. He is an ambassador for the breed.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> erm? No, not at all, and I hate wedding cake....


No babes? A mate then? I think wedding cookies should replace wedding cake. Much tastier.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're scary dzdoc....


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

What?! Who doesn't like cookies?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Are they the same as biscuits?


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahhh now biscuits in the southern american sense are an altogether different delight. When I get there maybe I will make you some. They are most delicious fresh from the oven split open with a fork and REAL butter dripping into them and fresh strawberry preserves slathered on top. If you are having fried chicken and fresh apple pie it is an even better day. See I really am not a scary person because I can cook and that my friend is always a saving grace. If you want I do make delicious cookies as well.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> fresh apple pie


My favorite apple pie, pumpkin Pie, I missed the taste of them. The lost time I had good home mad pie it was 9 years go.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You say tomato.....


----------



## Dany Mitchel (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL!!! it sounds like a competion over there i cant wait to join in


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dany Mitchel said:


> LOL!!! it sounds like a competion over there i cant wait to join in


Well looking at your pic I'd visit the dentist and barbers, maybe even Transform before you do Paddy Boy!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy, I must be mistaken, I thought you DID have a babe..... lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not here I haven't, been playing "grab a granny" recently but she keeps squirming out of my grasp.....

I blame the ponds night cream....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You're not doing it right if she's rebuffing your advances!!! LMAO


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Great isn't it, talk about being useless, can't even get me a granny now.

Know any suppiers of zimmer frames and preperation H, maybe i can butter her up that way...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Even Grannies have standards, ya know  lol


----------



## weeirishboy (Jan 8, 2009)

what is the maximum amount of points you can get


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy, funny someone brought me some english "biscuits" today. Add some sugar for god's sake. There is no such thing as too much sugar or too much garlic. You should taste my tea (cold, sweet with ice). As for your granny, sprinkle some estrogen in her cuppa and viagra in your cuppa and you should be all set.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Dany Mitchel said:


> LOL!!! it sounds like a competion over there i cant wait to join in


Dany I hope your avatar is like a really good FBI disguise otherwise we need to talk about fashion in the 21st century my friend. Re read the stache thread.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> As for your granny, sprinkle some estrogen in her cuppa and viagra in your cuppa and you should be all set.


Hahaha!! I think he should think of other ways to get his Granny!!!


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hahaha!! I think he should think of other ways to get his Granny!!!


Hey an ole chaps gotta do what an ole chaps gotta do. I make my ole chaps bring permission slips from their grannies before I let them have viagra.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Back on topic. Test drove a new 370z and drove it like I stole it. Bad ---. Not practical and so will not buy it but had a lot of fun with it. No tickets either.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> Back on topic. Test drove a new 370z and drove it like I stole it. Bad ---. Not practical and so will not buy it but had a lot of fun with it. No tickets either.


Nice. Some dealers in CA are charging a heart attack-inducing markup of 5Gs. Nissan's current lease program is pretty high as well ($650/mth)


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Nice. Some dealers in CA are charging a heart attack-inducing markup of 5Gs. Nissan's current lease program is pretty high as well ($650/mth)


I could get it for 100 dollars over invoice. One of our best friends is the manager for our local Nissan. Hence the reason I got the chance to take it for the stole it spin. It is a blast and bigger inside than expected although I still could not get my dog inside.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Cough...too expensive...cough!! I can get you one at Invoice - 2.87% (or Inv - 1.65% for an Infiniti). I can buy one for myself or an immediate family member at (invoice - 4.3%). 

Ahh.. the joys of being a Nissan NA VPP affiliate!


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

a little off topic here

got a parking ticket does anyone know where to pay for this? it all in arabic


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

On line at www.rta.com or www.rta.gov.ae if i recall...


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Cough...too expensive...cough!! I can get you one at Invoice - 2.87% (or Inv - 1.65% for an Infiniti). I can buy one for myself or an immediate family member at (invoice - 4.3%).
> 
> Ahh.. the joys of being a Nissan NA VPP affiliate!


Ah gforce. You are the dude!!!! I have a 2003 infiniti g35 that I just love still. I know I know there are better more features now etc etc but my value is still just awesome in my paid off g. If and when I get there I will give you a call as I will need a car and would like one to bring back as an investment.


----------

